# Rinnai Hydronic Furnace, Any experience?



## ibeplumber (Sep 20, 2011)

does anybody have any experience with the Rinnai Hydronic furnaces? Getting ready to install my Rinnai 98i condensing heater and need to upgrade my L.P. 80% furnace in the near future. Is this a good rout to go? 
Are they even avail. in the U.S. Hrydronic doesnt seem to be very popular around here? Must be a reason.


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

ibeplumber said:


> does anybody have any experience with the Rinnai Hydronic furnaces? Getting ready to install my Rinnai 98i condensing heater and need to upgrade my L.P. 80% furnace in the near future. Is this a good rout to go?
> Are they even avail. in the U.S. Hrydronic doesnt seem to be very popular around here? Must be a reason.


It's made for them by Bard. You may consider an actual name brand offered at lower pricing for your install and of course consider a energy efficient variable speed fan model. 

What's your btu requirement? The hydronic coil/fan matchups tend to be low since its controlled by lower flows/temp rise firing characteristics of tankless combi systems. 

I don't believe in these cross connected combi systems, potential for bacteria to grow.


----------



## ibeplumber (Sep 20, 2011)

ZL700 said:


> It's made for them by Bard. You may consider an actual name brand offered at lower pricing for your install and of course consider a energy efficient variable speed fan model.
> 
> What's your btu requirement? The hydronic coil/fan matchups tend to be low since its controlled by lower flows/temp rise firing characteristics of tankless combi systems.
> 
> I don't believe in these cross connected combi systems, potential for bacteria to grow.


My last manual J was around 80,000 Would I be better off just going 90+ L.P. I was considering a Hydronic with heat pump. Just looking for advise. (plumber)


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

ibeplumber said:


> My last manual J was around 80,000 Would I be better off just going 90+ L.P. I was considering a Hydronic with heat pump. Just looking for advise. (plumber)


Probably, for instance a 3- ton drive air handler caps out at about 55,000 btus on a tankless.


----------



## ibeplumber (Sep 20, 2011)

ZL700 said:


> Probably, for instance a 3- ton drive air handler caps out at about 55,000 btus on a tankless.


They have a 90,000 btu or is this not what you are talking about?http://www.rinnai.us/hydronic-air-handlers/ahb90/


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

personally i would not use a instant hwt tank for this application...

Isn't the water temp cap off at 140 deg f on those things....

The higher the water temp the more btu a coil in an air handler can put out...

I would use a MOD/CON for this .... maybe like a buderus gb142 and any air handler with a hot water coil... and a indoor/outdoor controller

Ussually the coil is sized in btus for water temp of 160 deg f

You will have a lot more options with this.... also put in a indirect hwt.


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

ibeplumber said:


> They have a 90,000 btu or is this not hat you are talking about?http://www.rinnai.us/hydronic-air-handlers/ahb90/


1600 CFM, 160 degree water, 5 gpm through coil and tankless I would bet?
All that adds up to disappointment.


----------



## ibeplumber (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks:thumbsup: This is the info I as lookin for. I figured there was a reason they aren't popular around here.


----------

